# Kaufberatung Slide Carbon 140 9.0



## Bichi92 (21. November 2016)

Hallo Community,

Bisher bin ich nur RR und XC-Hardtail erprobt. Diesen Herbst bin ich das Genius meines Schwagers gefahren und möchte mir nun auch ein "Spassbike" zulegen.

Mein Objekt der Begierde: 
Das Slide Carbon 140 9.0
Aktuell zu einem Top-Preis zu erhalten!

Jetzt würde ich euch "alten Hasen" um eure Erfahrungswerte bitten!


----------



## filiale (21. November 2016)

warum hängst du dich nicht an den bestehenden thread ? es wird ja eher unübersichtler wenn für jeder sein eigenes modell etwas eröffnet.die geo ist ja bei allen gleich und das zubehör wird unabhängig davon bewertet.

sent from smartphone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

